# Opera 9.6



## Indyan (Oct 8, 2008)

*Choose speed, productivity and innovation with Opera 9.6*

Opera Software today launched Opera 9.6, the newest version of Opera’s award-winning Web browser. Opera 9.6 enhances the performance and flexibility of Opera’s built-in e-mail client, while adding new features to Opera’s free browser-synchronization service, Opera Link. Opera 9.6 is available as a free download from *www.opera.com/.
What’s new in Opera 9.6
Expanded Opera Link

Opera lets you take your favorite search engines and the browser history you enter wherever you go. Opera Link also synchronizes notes taken in your Opera browser, your bookmarks, Speed Dial and personal bar.
Optimized Opera Mail

Stuck with a slow connection? Our built-in e-mail client, Opera Mail, now includes “low-bandwidth mode” to retrieve mails even faster when bandwidth is limited.
Prioritized e-mail

Opera Mail has two new ways to manage e-mail conversations. Keep an eye on important threads and contacts by following them, or ignore less important threads and contacts with a single click.
Increased speed:

Opera 9.6 improves the quick responsiveness and page loading of Opera 9.5.
Previewed feeds

Look before you feed. Now you can see an RSS feed’s content before subscribing to it or even bookmarking it. Opera gives you a clean, multi-column preview for each RSS feed so you know what to expect before you subscribe.
Improved fluency

Opera is pleased to add support for Indonesian, Ukrainian, Estonian, Hindi, Telugu, and Tamil languages.

“We believe in making the Web available for people everywhere,” said Jon von Tetzchner, CEO, Opera Software. “The people who use Opera need it to adapt to their needs and we’re proud to continue that tradition today. Our improved e-mail client is now the ideal communication tool. Opera Link gives you more flexibility to take your personal browsing identity with you to any computer. The new Opera 9.6 gives more people around the world new reasons to choose Opera.”

Of course, Opera 9.6 includes many features Opera users have already come to know and love. Speed Dial gives you one-click access to your favorite sites. Take notes as you browse, and connect them to the page you’re browsing. Save and restore browsing sessions after you close the browser and never lose a Web site or e-mail if you accidentally close a tab. Surf with ease, thanks to mouse gestures. All these features and many others bring a fresh approach to browsing the Web in Opera 9.6.

*India in focus: The newly released Opera 9.6 is tailored to meet the needs of the Indian market​*
With today’s release of Opera’s latest desktop browser, Opera 9.6, the company has targeted the needs of the Indian market. Opera 9.6 is now available in Hindi, Tamil and Telugu. In addition to accelerating browsing speed and enhancing unique features such as Opera Link and Opera Mail in this release, Opera aimed to make its desktop browser as accessible as the enormously popular Opera Mini browser for mobile phones among Indian Web users.

In a show of commitment to Opera’s focus on India, CEO Jon von Tetzchner is traveling to Mumbai and Delhi during this important launch. India has proven to be a strong customer base for Opera, as the country is currently the third-largest user of Opera Mini.

“India has definitely shown Opera the love with their devotion to Opera Mini. We are giving the love back today by ensuring that Indians from New Delhi to Tamil Nadu can use Opera in their own languages. This support also extends to our email client, Opera Mail,” said Jon von Tetzchner, CEO, Opera Software. “I am excited to be in India during the launch of Opera 9.6, meeting with local fans and discovering what Opera can do to make Internet browsing in India even better.”

Opera usage in India is spreading rapidly. Since the beginning of 2008, Opera has experienced a 150% increase on daily desktop downloads in India.

Opera 9.6 offers new and innovative features that allow Web surfers in India to:
Synchronize bookmarks between multiple computers — and even Opera Mini — on their mobile phone using Opera Link.
Get their favorite Web page with just one click with Opera’s Speed Dial feature — a set of visual bookmarks you see when you open a new tab.
Write e-mails in Hindi, Tamil and Telugu with Opera’s built-in e-mail client, Opera Mail.
Protect themselves from Web predators with Opera’s added fraud protection.
Conserve bandwidth by turning off images.
Resume downloads after a departure with this new feature added to the download manager.
Save money and stick with old computers, as Opera 9.6 is optimized to run on slow hardware with low memory.
Leave their glasses behind, and just zoom in on the full page to get the bigger picture.

Opera 9.6 in Hindi, Tamil and Telugu is now available as a free download at *www.opera.com/. To get Opera Mini in Hindi on your mobile phone, go to *www.operamini.com/download/pc/generic/generic_advanced_midp_2/ and select ‘Hindi’ from the language select box; or visit mini.opera.com using your mobile phone browser and click on “Download in another language”.

Opera Software currently has an office in Chandigarh, India, and has previously partnered with local companies including TATA, Spice Mobile and Meridian Mobile in order to achieve greater reach in the Indian market.

*files.myopera.com/EspenAO/albums/615447/download.png


----------



## RCuber (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the alert. Upgraded my existing installation.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 8, 2008)

^^ What are your comments on it? I was an Opera user before, but switched to FF. Is the new Opera version worth switching from FF?


----------



## prasad_den (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the update..! Will try it out as a separate install and then decide.. It'll take a lot to convince me to uninstall my Opera 9.27 --- I believe its the best version to be ever released.. 

@beta testing: I'm not sure if one would be able to say you would like this or not... Browser preferences are personal, and I'm not sure what made you switch from Opera to FF.. So why don't you try it out yourself..!!


----------



## RCuber (Oct 8, 2008)

beta testing said:


> ^^ What are your comments on it? I was an Opera user before, but switched to FF. Is the new Opera version worth switching from FF?


I dont understand why people think if you are using one browser then you cannot use the other. I use Opera, Firefox as well as IE. So in my case I didnt switch to any browser. I preffer Opera cause I am used to it. Thats all 



prasad_den said:


> Thanks for the update..! Will try it out as a separate install and then decide.. It'll take a lot to convince me to uninstall my Opera 9.27 --- I believe its the best version to be ever released..



Yea.. 9.27 was the best


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 8, 2008)

Well.... OK. I don't like to have multiple software for the same purpose (except media players). That's why when I choose one browser, I automatically reject the other.
@prasad_den- I switched from Opera to FF because of the add ons in FF. In terms of speed, both are equal for me.


----------



## prasad_den (Oct 8, 2008)

What add-ons do you use? Most of the features that are attained in FF using add-ons are built within in case of Opera.. However, FF does have some nifty add-ons that are difficult to find for other browsers..  It is still better if you try it out yourself.. Install Opera now, give it a try for a week or so.. If satisfied, uninstall FF..else uninstall Opera.. You'll be the best person to decide..!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 8, 2008)

dled it and very happy thus far.didnt understand the hurry for 9.6 though had 9.27 2 months back and now 9.6!


----------



## RCuber (Oct 8, 2008)

^^ 9.27 to 9.50 was a major update.. AFAIK it took more than one year for that. 
Verson 9.51, .52, .53 were released with security updates and bugfixes. And you can see the feature list of 9.60 in the first post itself.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the information. 
Will try if it works well for me, earlier versions always disappointed me.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks for the update

a must look link for new users *portal.opera.com/discover/


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 8, 2008)

wow.. thanks for the update!!
Upgraded..


----------



## Pathik (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks. On it.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 8, 2008)

btw, guys, can yoou check this site <snippity snip>, does the "result" page get screwed up? (was working fine a week back)
(reported 3 times already)


----------



## RCuber (Oct 8, 2008)

^^ Yes page is screwed up. But pls remove the link, it shows up things which should not be shared in this forum.


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 8, 2008)

I upgraded on my opensuse and only after did I see this. Thanks for this anyway


----------



## j1n M@tt (Oct 8, 2008)

gud news.....but am not yet ready to switch from my FF and Chrome browsing


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 8, 2008)

Is the version compiled with QTmod 4.4 available yet ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 8, 2008)

Charan said:


> ^^ Yes page is screwed up. But pls remove the link, it shows up things which should not be shared in this forum.


edited.
thanks, i thought  vista was culprit

btw, i got know about that site thru this forum only


----------



## amizdu (Oct 8, 2008)

The new version is excellent. It works very well with Google services. 9.52 had some trouble with Gmail and Blogger, but 9.6 is a very well-behaved browser.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Is the version compiled with QTmod 4.4 available yet ?


Pls ask this question to Opera employees. 
BTW we do have new one member shwetankdixit who works for Opera.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 8, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> What add-ons do you use? Most of the features that are attained in FF using add-ons are built within in case of Opera.. However, FF does have some nifty add-ons that are difficult to find for other browsers..  It is still better if you try it out yourself.. Install Opera now, give it a try for a week or so.. If satisfied, uninstall FF..else uninstall Opera.. You'll be the best person to decide..!



I've already used Opera... I've mentioned it before.... Don't wanna switch from FF.... Add- ons, themes- you can't get them all in Opera..... Anyway, I don't wanna talk any more about it coz this is not the right place for it....


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Is the version compiled with QTmod 4.4 available yet ?


Try opera-qt4 package in kdemod-extragear repo.


----------



## x3060 (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks for the update,will download now


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

Opera and FF3, both r gud in their own ways...bas


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 9, 2008)

I am using it and its much fast than FF 3.0.1. It consumes less CPU cycles. With FF3(+adblock,+delicious bookmarks) every page load would consume 100% CPU. I tried everything mentioned in the online docs about clearning the cache, prefetch etc, but issue still remained. Also, since I run a development web server(WAMPserver), firefox would find it hard to share resources with the server processes. Opera rocks!

I used to use opera earlier but some shortcomings put me away. Now I am again attracted to Opera!


----------



## Indyan (Oct 9, 2008)

@beta testing : Opera does support themes


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 9, 2008)

downloading it, thanks for the update.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 9, 2008)

Indyan said:


> @beta testing : Opera does support themes



You mean those skins? Yeah, I know they exist but there aren't too many good ones out there. The only Opera skin that I liked was the *Glossified skin*.


----------



## sakumar79 (Oct 9, 2008)

How many themes do you need anyway? Should not one good skin serve the purpose? BTW, my personal preference in Opera skins is Tango CL (see *my.opera.com/community/customize/skins/info/?id=3465 )

Arun


----------



## RCuber (Oct 9, 2008)

Aaha.. Thanks for the theme Arun.. its been long since I used a gnome styled theme  , I wonder how I missed this theme


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 9, 2008)

*my.cn.opera.com/community/customize/skins/

i'm toggle between these
M6Black. Project:Global Warming
Shadowguard
Benzo Black-Red v2.1


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 9, 2008)

Only versions upto 9.10 worked fine for me. That is better than 9.52 but still not as good as firefox.
I think it would be opera 10 which would make me switch to opera from firefox.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 9, 2008)

Opera is the best one ... hope they include some kinda add-on to competite with FF

otherwise the browser rocks...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Oct 9, 2008)

I hav been trying to dl Opera 9.6 from yesterday night.....but always the downloading gets interrupted and gets an error "FTP server is busy" if a refresh is done......Opera servers can't even handle this much traffic??!!!.........I wonder hw FireFox guys did it on that FF D'day...!!!


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 9, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> I hav been trying to dl Opera 9.6 from yesterday night.....but always the downloading gets interrupted and gets an error "FTP server is busy" if a refresh is done......Opera servers can't even handle this much traffic??!!!.........I wonder hw FireFox guys did it on that FF D'day...!!!



Shows that Opera is more popular than FF


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 9, 2008)

^^Heck no. That doesn't prove anything. 
It just proves how lame Opera's DL servers are.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 9, 2008)

opera rocks


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks for the info, downloading now.....


----------



## anandk (Oct 9, 2008)

Upgraded. Didnt know opera was avlbl in Hindi and other Indian languages too !


----------



## krazzy (Oct 9, 2008)

Does the Indian version come with India specific sites bookmarked like Indiatimes, CricInfo, Orkut, etc? Cause the Opera Mini I downloaded yesterday had all these.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 9, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> Try opera-qt4 package in kdemod-extragear repo.


yeah I know 'bout that. I asked if the 9.6 release is ready yet or not.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

FF3's themes r more better as my opinion


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 10, 2008)

nope... unfortunately it doesn't..


----------



## casanova (Oct 10, 2008)

Opera is the best in opening multiple tabs. I remember opening 200 tabs in opera with 1GB of RAM. FF3 dies with 80-120 tabs with 2GB of RAM.

But FF plugins rock. I hope opera starts plugins as well. 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Indyan (Oct 10, 2008)

200 tabs! You must be insanse.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 10, 2008)

no.i think .opera won;t start including plugins like FF....plugins slows the browsers n make them unstable.......


----------



## casanova (Oct 12, 2008)

Indyan said:


> 200 tabs! You must be insanse.



Yes. Opera has handled all sorts of tortures I have put it through. My image leeching task would become a hell lot easier with Opera if I find something like the FF addon Save images from tabs.


----------



## prasad_den (Oct 12, 2008)

For many opera tips, known and unknown, check this site:
*operawatch.com


----------

